# Peja Contest: Feb. 1st



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Same as last time. Whoever is closest at guessing Peja's scoring total wins. Only this time, 100,000 ucash points are on the line. Hurry to get the good numbers while they're still there. You may not pick someone else's number.

*Numbers Taken: 6, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 34*


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

I'll guess 19 this time. 

Let's Go Peja!
*clap*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Give me lucky 22...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

21


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

25


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

17


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

27


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

18


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

26


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

20.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll take 16


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

23


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

24


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Give me 6


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

28 this time


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Same as last time. Whoever is closest at guessing Peja's scoring total wins. Only this time, 100,000 ucash points are on the line. Hurry to get the good numbers while they're still there. You may not pick someone else's number.
> 
> *Numbers Taken: 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27*


28


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> 28


That number was picked just 4 hours and one post before you.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm going 13 again...

Realistically... I think it will be in the low 20's...


----------



## cedo pg (Aug 25, 2005)

34


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll go with 15.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

supermati said:


> I'll go with 15.


A little late on the guess


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

supermati said:


> I'll go with 15.


Sorry. You're too late. The game alredy started.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Bah, It's ok, Will participate in future contests!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> 26


Victory!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Alexander wins..

Congrats.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Victory!





> 100000.00 points donated to StephenJackson successfully!


..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Victory!



*Bling *...*Bling*...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Alexander wins..
> 
> Congrats.



Alexander?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

alexander said:


> 28 this time




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Doh! Peja hit that last 3.. And the Lakers got a killing..


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Alexander wins..
> 
> Congrats.


i wish


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Damn, that was close. Congrats. StephenJackson.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> Damn, that was close. Congrats. StephenJackson.


Sorry StepehnJackson, thought he had 28 points.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congrats SJ  and good win


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Auggie said:


> congrats SJ  and good win



Thanks 

No just pray for the REAL SJax.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

:dead: that looked like a nasty-*** fall by Jackson last night. Ooh.


----------

